# WWE Storyline Creator



## melvynlennard (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm not sure this has been done or what. If so just disregard this thread.

WWE Storyline Creator is exactly what is says on the tin. You can post segments of a storyline that help string it together to a single one. These segments can be serious or silly to a degree. You don't have to get into too much detail, and try to just create a single line so everyone else can pick up on and develop what you have posted.

It could be structured such as this:
OP: CM Punk and Randy Orton
Next: Have a short match on Raw.
Next: That ends as a tie.
Next: Because both superstars were counted out.

So on and so forth.

It would be appreciated if there were no strong language and no drastic changes between posts - like if one person posted 'Punk and Orton fight backstage' the next person shouldn't post 'Hulk Hogan makes a sudden return and beats them both up. It can be posted of course, but it would mess up the story that has been built thus far.

I'll start by picking a single wrestler, and it's up to the next post to pick their opponent. It can be as many wrestlers as you would like, but not too much.

First wrestler: Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

First wrestler: Daniel Bryan
Second wrestler: Chris Jericho


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

come out to the ring with an announcement for the wwe universe...


----------



## melvynlennard (Sep 16, 2012)

Daniel Bryan grabs the mic and says:


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

NO! NO! NO! Chris Jericho grabs the mic and tells the WWE Universe to SHUT THE HELL UP!


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

"This is the start of something special!"


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

Chris Jericho explains to Bryan that he's been sleeping with AJ and has been for months...


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Bryan goes nuts and attacks Jericho...


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

In blind fury Bryan, dispite the PG rating, encourages the fans to start that certain ROH chant


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

Daniel Bryan then proceeds to strip and rape Jericho in the middle of the ring. Jerry Lawler joins them.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

WHile good ol JR drips BBQ sauce over them


----------



## melvynlennard (Sep 16, 2012)

AJ storms down into the ring and grabs the microphone.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

AJ makes Bryan vs. Jericho vs. Lawler in a lubricant on a pole match.


----------



## melvynlennard (Sep 16, 2012)

Jim Ross proceeds to go mental about the match.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Eric Bischoff walks in, revealed to have jumped ship from TNA.


----------



## melvynlennard (Sep 16, 2012)

Jim Ross collapses after about 50 'MY GOD's.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

There is no commentary for the rest of the show.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

Mae Young walks out naked.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Mark Henry appears and demands custody for their hand.


----------



## melvynlennard (Sep 16, 2012)

The fans start run into the ring and initiate a 25,000 man battle royal.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Miz Girl is the shock winner.


----------



## TheNarrator23 (Feb 16, 2011)

She faces John Cena in an 'I quit' match for the WWE Championship


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Cena instantly quits when faced with her evil look.


----------



## melvynlennard (Sep 16, 2012)

Eric Bischoff announces that the winner of the Lubricant on a Pole match will face Miz Girl for the WWE Championship at Survivor Series.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

AJ says "Wait, I'm the GM!" And slaps Eric.


----------



## melvynlennard (Sep 16, 2012)

Eric doesn't believe her attitude and hits her square in the face, starting Bischoff vs. AJ, the third match of the night.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

AJ wins by interference from Garett Bischoff, revealed to be working for AJ.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Meanwhile Kane is backstage eating some soup and he looks up to see...


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Dr. Shelby and Daniel Bryan squeezing Shelby's balls. Bryan says...


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

"Where the fuck are my onions!? I was looking forward to eating those, WHO THE FUCK ATE MY ONIONS!? NO NO NO NO NO!"

Bryan looks shocked as the culprit is revealed to be...


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Vader!


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Vader debutes his new onion loving Italian Chef gimmick to a huge pop. He says...

Sent from my ADR6350


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

"You say tomato, I say tomato". VADER BOMB!

As vader is finishing off his tortelini he...


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

shawn micheals comes out of no where and sweet chins music's him, as the pasta gets over his face, shawn says....


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks like its..... past-a your time. He walks off into the sunset. The camera cuts to the ring and we see....


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

WWE's FIRST EVER TRIOS MATCH!!


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Unfortunately John Cena comes out and cancels it, because he's John frickin' Cena.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

John Cena then says that he is retiring if he loses the next match. It's a 5 on 1 handicap match. Ryback, Brodus, Damien, CM Punk, and Triple H vs Cena. The match ends and....


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Cena wins by Fingerpoke of Doom, because once again, he's John Frickin Cena. END OF RAW


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> Cena wins by Fingerpoke of Doom, because once again, he's John Frickin Cena. END OF RAW


The following week John Cena comes out to apologize to the WWE Universe for winning with the Finger Poke and explains that he works hard each and every night to put on a great show and last week he just wanted to put the 5 of them in their place and show they who the real man is. It's the same man who fights for the WWE Universe through injury, through countless nights spent in cheap hotels, the same guy who hates breast cancer (I mean *really* hates it)

::the crowd pops huge, out of pure guilt::

He says he wants a one one one match tonight with HHH to end their beef. He said he isn't going to try anything fancy like the fingerpoke, he just wants to fight.

:amien Sandow's music hits to some boos::

Sandow comes out and says..


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

some crap that flies over the entire crowd's heads. 

Basically he means he wants to be in the match. Eric Bischoff says yes, but is attacked from behind by Garett, apparently at the orders of AJ. Garett stumbles over a promo along the lines of...


----------



## melvynlennard (Sep 16, 2012)

A drunken mumble. Eric amusedly translates that Garrett is a homosexual, and Garrett punches him in the back of the throat, knocking Eric to the floor. Garrett really says:


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

"KA-ZAAAAAAAAAM!!"


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

And Sin Cara magically botches himself into the ring. The lights go out and his opponent is.....


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Chr*s Ben**t, hijacking Jericho's entrance. He locks Sin Cara and Garett in a double Crippler Crossface and both tap instantly. Jerry Lawler reacts by saying:


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow! What a debut for this new superstar who we've never seen before! He certainly never killed anybody! After the match, Chris says....

Sent from my ADR6350


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

"Miz Girl, we comin' for you, *****!" Booker T then comes out and makes him facepalm himself.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Cody Rhode's sneak attacks T with a crowbar and almost kills him


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Chr*s reprimands Cody for his murderous intent.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Rhodes and Benoit proceed to hug it out for 6 minutes. Then, the music hits and its ......


----------



## Batistwo (May 4, 2011)

the Big Show, Cody tries to beat him up with a pair of boxing gloves...


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

as part pof his TF2 Heavy cosplay


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Kane comes out, not wearing his usual mask, but dressed as a Pyro. He mumbles that...


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

His father, Paul Bearer, has been abducted by aliens because...


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

they did it for the Rock. The Undertaker's music hits and...


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Nobody showed up. He no showed due to a cocaine habbit. Instead comes out...

Sent from my ADR6350


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Jeff Hardy, who preaches an anti-drug message. 

Vince comes up on the screen and announces that TNA, ROH, PWG and Chikara have all been purchased by...


----------



## melvynlennard (Sep 16, 2012)

Triple H, selling out most of the WWE's budget. Vince now has to make a decision on whether or not to end WWE or bankrupt himself in order to keep the show going.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

but instead they will settle that once and for all in a naked wrestling match


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Which ultimately gets cancelled 

The next match up. Jack Swagger gets the jobber entrance and his opponent is none other than...


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

AJ STYLES!!!!


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Accompanied by Hand Henry-Young, AJ runs into the ring for the match, which wil determine...


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

Who gets to represent this thread in the upcoming SimpleOneWordStoryGame vs WWEStorylineCreator 1 match ppv: BOUND FOR NOTHING!


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Garett Bischoff comes out with AJ Lee. The commentators' heads exploded while trying to comprehend two AJ's at once.


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

Randy Orton comes out and RKO's EVERYONE. The refs, the ring announcer, the security guards, the pyrotechnicians, the time keeper, Aj, Styles, Hand. Fand start jumping into the ring and Orton RKO's every single one of them. Out comes.....


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

The police who arrest Orton for hundreds of counts of assault. The match finally starts and…


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

AJ Styles instantly hits a Spiral Tap on Garett. Garett responds with a...


----------



## melvynlennard (Sep 16, 2012)

Pool of vomit that makes AJ Styles slip up, and is down for the three count, up until...


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

oh my gosh, its Ps-

*AFTER THESE MESSAGES W'LL BE RIGHT BACK*


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

We return from the break, none the wiser who appeared, and all we know is that Garett will represent the Storyline Creator. The fans are outraged!


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

this just in, Garrett Bishoff has won the qualifying match on the other thread and therefore the main event at Bound for Nothing is Garrett Bishoff vs Garrett Bishoff 

what the f***?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

However, it turns out that the Storyline Creator's Garett was not Garett at all, but someone in disguise! It's...


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

It was "The Wrestlemaniac" Rey Misterio Sr.



or....is it?


----------

